# 8.0 amd64 virtualbox compile fail



## da1 (Mar 30, 2010)

hello guys,

let me share my pain with you


amd sempron 2.6Ghz+ with 2GB ram DDR1, gmirror with 2x 500 GB hdd's running amd64 8.0 generic.

I installed virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.6 from ports but I don't seem to be able to install virtualbox-ose (ports).
I have qt4-4.6.1_2 and qt4-moc-4.6.1 but every time I want to compile with QT4 frontend enabled I get this:


```
kBuild: Compiling VirtualBox - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/VBoxConsoleWnd.cpp
In file included from /usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/QHttp:1,
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/extensions/QIHttp.h:27,
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/VBoxConsoleWnd.cpp:42:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:49:35: error: QtCore/qscopedpointer.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/QHttp:1,
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/extensions/QIHttp.h:27,
                 from /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/VBoxConsoleWnd.cpp:42:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:112: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'QScopedPointer' with no type
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:112: error: expected ';' before '<' token
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h: In member function 'QHttpHeaderPrivate* QHttpHeader::d_func()':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:115: error: 'd_ptr' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h: In member function 'const QHttpHeaderPrivate* QHttpHeader::d_func() const':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:115: error: 'd_ptr' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h: In member function 'QHttpResponseHeaderPrivate* QHttpResponseHeader::d_func()':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:142: error: 'd_ptr' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h: In member function 'const QHttpResponseHeaderPrivate* QHttpResponseHeader::d_func() const':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:142: error: 'd_ptr' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h: In member function 'QHttpRequestHeaderPrivate* QHttpRequestHeader::d_func()':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:170: error: 'd_ptr' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h: In member function 'const QHttpRequestHeaderPrivate* QHttpRequestHeader::d_func() const':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork/qhttp.h:170: error: 'd_ptr' was not declared in this scope
kmk[2]: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/src/VBoxConsoleWnd.o] Error 1
The failing command:
@c++ -c -O2 -fPIC -g -pipe -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-trigraphs -frtti -fno-exceptions -Wno-non-virtual-dtor 
-Wno-long-long -fshort-wchar -fno-strict-aliasing -fvisibility=hidden -DVBOX_HAVE_VISIBILITY_HIDDEN -DRT_USE_VISIBILITY_DEFAULT -fvisibility-
inlines-hidden -m64 -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src -I/usr/ports/emulators
/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/globals -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/extensions -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends
/VirtualBox/src/settings -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/settings/global 
-I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/settings/vm -I/usr/ports/emulators
/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/wizards/newvm -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work
/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/wizards/newhd -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox
/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/wizards/firstrun -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox
/src/wizards/exportappliance -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/wizards
/importappliance -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/widgets -I/usr/ports
/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/X11 -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work
/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/darwin -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE
/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-
ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE
/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/string -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE
/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/xpcom -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE
/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/nsprpub -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE
/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/ipcd -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/local
/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/local/include/qt4 -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release
/obj/VirtualBox/qtmoc -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/qtuic -I/usr
/local/include/SDL -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/include -I/usr/ports/emulators
/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING 
-DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/usr/local/share/virtualbox-ose\" -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE_ARCH=\"/usr/local/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_SHARED_LIBS=\"/usr
/local/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_APP_DOCS=\"/usr/local/share/doc/virtualbox-ose\" -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -D__FREEBSD__ -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -D__AMD64__ 
-DPIC -DIN_RING3 -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DHC_ARCH_BITS=64 -DGC_ARCH_BITS=64 -DVBOX_WITH_XPCOM 
-DVBOX_GUI_SEPARATE_VM_PROCESS -DVBOX_WITH_UPDATE_REQUEST -DVBOX_WITH_ALSA -DVBOX_WITH_E1000 -DVBOX_WITH_NETFLT -DVBOX_WITH_VIRTIO 
-DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DVBOX_GUI_USE_QIMAGE -DVBOX_GUI_USE_SDL -Wp,-MD,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work
/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/src/VBoxConsoleWnd.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work
/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/src/VBoxConsoleWnd.o -Wp,-MP -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work
/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/src/VBoxConsoleWnd.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/src/VBoxConsoleWnd.cpp
kmk[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE'
kmk[1]: *** [pass_dlls_this] Error 2
kmk[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE'
kmk: *** [pass_dlls_order] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
```

It compiles fine without QT4 frontend


I didn't manage to do anything about it. ports are up to date, qt4 and qt4-moc are the same (more or less), the system works fine without any problems, I have no limits of any kind, anywhere.


I even tried compiling from source (from the official website) but I get the similar error:

*** due to limitation -> pls see attachment source_compile.txt


any ideas/suggestions fellas ?

I'm all out of them ...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you have any compiler options (like CFLAGS) in /etc/make.conf? Try removing those.


----------



## da1 (Mar 30, 2010)

ups .. I forgot to mention ... nothing in make.conf


----------



## da1 (Mar 31, 2010)

can someone that successfully compiled/installed this port make a package for me ?

Actually I would like to try "virtualbox-ose-additions", "virtualbox-ose-kmod" and "virtualbox-ose" for amd64.

Who can help me with that ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2010)

da1 said:
			
		

> can someone that successfully compiled/installed this port make a package for me ?
> 
> Actually I would like to try "virtualbox-ose-additions", "virtualbox-ose-kmod" and "virtualbox-ose" for amd64.
> 
> Who can help me with that ?



ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/emulators/


----------



## da1 (Apr 1, 2010)

lol ... great. I searched everywhere except in the stable dir.

thx.


update: package installed. trying to solve kernel module problem now.


----------

